# One Dead Fish, One Missing Fish, Dead Fish Stuck In Toilet



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow this is really crazy, and I can't believe I am writing this. I have a tank ornament that is like an artificial piece of wood. When I came home from work I saw the tail of a fish sticking out of it. The confirmed dead fish was a 5" acai. Apparently this ornament has an opening at the top, but not at the bottom. I see fish go into this head first, and pop back out all of the time. To get the fish out I started shaking the ornament and tapping the fish with the net, and boy was it stuck. Also some oily discharge (bubbles) were coming out of the fish. I ended up holding the ornament and the fish over the toilet, and with rubber gloves on pulled the fish out. For some reason the stomach on the fish looked big, but it always seems like the fish are bigger once they are out of the tank. Well since this happened I have not seen my 3" Frontosa. He is good at hiding, but He never hides this long. Is it possible or probable that the acai chased the frontosa into this ornament, ate the frontosa, and then got stuck? Issue 2 after I took the fish out I flushed it and now the water in my toilet goes down really slow. Do you think the fish is stuck in the curve of the toilet? If so are there any suggestions besides removing the toilet to fix this? This whole thing is nuts. I would not have thought the acai was big enough to eat a 3" fish. The frontosa is not the smallest fish in the tank so that makes this even stranger. Please advise.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

When I was in high school I flushed a dead pleco down the toilet. The fin rays were really stiff and it got stuck. I don't remember how I removed it. Did you try a plunger?


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Vincent said:


> When I was in high school I flushed a dead pleco down the toilet. The fin rays were really stiff and it got stuck. I don't remember how I removed it. Did you try a plunger?


Yes Plunger did nothing.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, strange and unfortunate turn of events.

Try a toilet snake.

http://www.monkeysee.com/play/1389-plum ... g-an-auger


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

overleaf said:


> Wow, strange and unfortunate turn of events.
> 
> Try a toilet snake.
> 
> http://www.monkeysee.com/play/1389-plum ... g-an-auger


I will see how things go in the morning. I don't have a toilet snake, so it might be cheaper to just pull the toilet, and take it from there.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

My brother flushad a Trigger fish and he had to have the toilet pulled. It was really stuck in there sideways. Not a pleasant job!


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is an update. THE FRONTOSA IS ALIVE. I don't know where this fish hides, but he was the first one I saw this mornig So now we are back to the last issue which is the stuck fish. I have a thought. Is there anything I could put in the tank that will dissolve the fish enough for it to go down (liquid plumber) or something similar?


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay now my posting should just say one dead fish. As posted earlier the missing fish has been found, and now my toilet is flushing clear. I went to Home Depot and asked about anything I could put in the toilet to dissolve the fish, and they said no. His advice was to flush the toilet to let the water buildup, and plunge it constantly with out stopping until the water goes down. After about 3 attempts the toilet is all clear. So what did I learn? I am NEVER going to flush another fish. From now on double plastic bags, and straight to the trash can in the garage.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

lmao! yay for the wee little frontosa!


----------

